# Street Dreams Detail - Sprint Blue RS4 Correction + Wolfs



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Audi RS4 full correction and detail with clear film removal. This car is driven hard and the owner has modified it (rather meticulously) with only the best. Last thing to do was get the paint up to par with a proper detail and correction.

Wheels and wash process:

Sonax FE
Optimum Powerclean
Citrus Wash
Iron X



















Nanoskin autoscub on the DA @ speed 1










Onto film removal, this was done carefully and with the use of a heat gun and plenty of nitrile gloves. Your fingertips and knuckles will be torn up otherwise, there is no way around it. After removing all the film the paint underneath was also Nanoskin'd and then wiped with adhesive remover until everything was gone and smooth before polishing














































Masked trim before polishing, RS4 optioned with the titanium package (no alu trim)

Healthy paint readings after inspection with both LED and halogen lights. Lots of wash marring and some deep marks, this scared me a bit only because this is a very hard clear coat car and it takes a lot to instill swirls, luckily everything was reversible... with the right pad and polish

Correction was carried out using both Meguiars and Menzerna. M105 for the initial compounding stage followed by Powerfinish for polishing. All final polishing work was completed with the old reliable and track proven PO85rd on a blue foam pad.

Under the lights...










50/50














































Side skirts as per usual took a beating, you can see the difference in gloss and depth before and after. Sprint blue hides a lot naturally but it can get kicked up a couple notches with correction work




























Original badge needed to be replaced, after removing it and correcting the area the owner decided it looked cleaner badge-less, it just seem to fit better with the cars stance as is










Badge removed










50/50










Flake back in spades after final polishing










After polishing the finish was cleaned further with IPA and Eraser before 2 coats of Body Wrap. I won't leave anything to chance when using some of the more boutique sealants and of course paint coatings the finish must be 100% clean before application. Worth the extra effort


















































































Total time 2.5 days

Thanks for reading :usa
All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work & car, well done


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome pics as always and superb work yet again:thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

nice work great car


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely car in probably the best colour  Great work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome!!

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic. my fave cars


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome car and awesome work Dave


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work there. Love that colour.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great. Nice to have you posting again :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn! what a beauty!
great job!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

As always stunning work Dave the finish is flawless.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Lovely car , excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Well done Dave, another fine car looking how it should do


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work and amazing looking car! really love The RS Blue in the sun


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work,stunning motor.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn that looks ridiculously good! :argie:

Great work Dave!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing deep blue finish , really like the result. :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Didn't expect anything less than that top job, Dave!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow stunning last few pics:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on great car, :thumb:.


----------

